# sustanon 350 vs sustanon 250?



## Scottydog81 (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi everyone i have just started my first cycle of injectables last night got 10 weeks at 2ml a week in 2 shots 1 every 4th day. I did order sustanon 250 but got sustanon 350 in 10 ml vials. Can any one tell me the difference between the two? I take it that the 350 is stronger per ml ? Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2010)

Yeah ur bang on m8, its the ammount of testosterone per ml.


----------



## stew121 (Sep 20, 2008)

That's right, for every 1ml you get 350mg of test


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

\ said:


> Hi everyone i have just started my first cycle of injectables last night got 10 weeks at 2ml a week in 2 shots 1 every 4th day. I did order sustanon 250 but got sustanon 350 in 10 ml vials. Can any one tell me the difference between the two? I take it that the 350 is stronger per ml ? Thanks in advance for any help.


I see you have done a lot of research before starting a cycle then!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ste247 (Mar 18, 2008)

WhySoSerious said:


> I see you have done a lot of research before starting a cycle then!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 this ^^^^ you anwser your own question op....one is stronger per ml than the other..


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

1st cycle, just shoot 1ml of the 350 once weekly, simples.


----------



## Scottydog81 (Mar 1, 2010)

mars1960 said:


> 1st cycle, just shoot 1ml of the 350 once weekly, simples.


this is my second cycle mate , done 8 weeks of dbol @50 mgs e/d finnished about 3 and a bit months ago got some good gains, why do you say only 1 ml every week mars do you think that 2 ml is too much ? It's 700mgs test as opposed to the 500mgs i was gonna do with the 250?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

If you want 500 1.5ml is near enough


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Scottydog81 said:


> this is my second cycle mate , done 8 weeks of dbol @50 mgs e/d finnished about 3 and a bit months ago got some good gains, why do you say only 1 ml every week mars do you think that 2 ml is too much ? It's 700mgs test as opposed to the 500mgs i was gonna do with the 250?


First injectable cycle - you will grow on 350mg a week so no need to do 700mg


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Dagman72 said:


> First injectable cycle - you will grow on 350mg a week so no need to do 700mg


  , beat me to it.


----------



## Scottydog81 (Mar 1, 2010)

Dagman72 said:


> First injectable cycle - you will grow on 350mg a week so no need to do 700mg


surely i'll get greater gains and more balanced blood levels from the 2 shots of 1ml ? What is the reason you'd say to only do the 1ml jab ?


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

I think he'll be disapointed with his gains doing 350 a week when he's alrady done a long d-bol cycle.


----------

